# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Wool Blanket Poncho.......How do you make it.

## Sourdough

I have some Navy White Wool Blankets and I want to make or hire someone to make a poncho. Question is there nothing more to it than cutting a slit in the middle for one's head.......?

----------


## Winnie

I've made one Soudough, Winnie jnr was a Cowboy for a fancy dress party when he was little. It is a simple as cutting a hole in the middle. Take the Blanket and fold it in half widthways, then again lengthways. This will give you the centre start making the cut from the centre along the widthway fold first one way, then the other. A cut of about 6 inches in both directions should be sufficient, depends on how big your head is. It's a good idea to either hem, or bind the hole to prevent fraying. Make sure you do cut in the middle though, lopsided Poncho won't look good.

----------


## canid

assuming the starting dimensions are appropriate and you don't want to do anything fancy, that, plus staying the cut edge so it doesn't unravel (or stretch/deform) is all that is basically required.

----------


## crashdive123

It can be as simple as cutting a hole for the head and putting a whip stitch on it so it won't unravel.  If you want to NOT cut up the blanket, you could try this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7a6BVhYZM

The video is showing how to wear a wool blanket without cutting a hole for the head.

----------


## your_comforting_company

The pattern in my buckskins book says cut a "T" which will give you a sort of v-neck. It's just a line drawing with no dimensions or anything.
I would recommend attaching a hood to it, which is made by cutting in the shape of a curvy "W" and sewing the back together.
I would also consider adding snaps or buttons under the arms for a little "snugger" fit on those windy days.

----------


## klickitat

> It can be as simple as cutting a hole for the head and putting a whip stitch on it so it won't unravel.  If you want to NOT cut up the blanket, you could try this.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7a6BVhYZM
> The video is showing how to wear a wool blanket without cutting a hole for the head.


That is a good video crash thanks.

----------


## kyratshooter

You have to sew a few whips of thread at the stopping point for any cut you do ot it will continue tearing.

The blanket used without a slit is called a 'matchcoat" and was a favorite way for the native americans to wear their blankets.  works good if you have a long bodock thorn to use for a pin or one of those nice celtic cape latches.  I have one of iron and my wife had a nice pewter one.

When running the woods in cold weather doing the pioneer thing i often use a blanket cut in half, long ways.  You can wrap it around you, let the ends fall, wear it over one shoulder, around you waist like a kilt. 

The origional kilts were wool. a 8 yards long a 2 yards wide.  They were outlawed after 1744 due to being such excellent survival kit.  When the Highland units were reactivated in the Napolionic Wars they adopted the short skit, or Wee-Kilt, as used today.    

The sarape/poncho is a good compromise of blanket and coat.  I like to put buttons along the opening so I can button it up and the cold air does not come through the head opening as much while I am using it as a blanket.

One neat trick while using a poncho is to belt it around the waist in front and leave the back hanging loose.  You have better access to your belt carried gear and the poncho remains more secure.  Makes you look like Zoro too.
 :Rockon:

----------


## welderguy

If you want to do a little stitching you may concider making a capote jacket or an  Anorak , I know a link with detailed instructions and pictures of step by step how to make it , let me know if you want the link.

----------


## sthrnstrong

This isn't exactly a wool poncho, but you could modify it a bit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LshIne4JAm8

----------


## paracordist

to see how I do it without ruining the blanket, check out my youtube channel for a video called: Paracordists field expedient wool blanket hoodie using monkey's fist and diamond knot loops 

I don't want to link it directly because that will run afoul of forum rules (I think the video itself has a link in it to my site which is a no no in the body of a post)

http://www.youtube.com/user/kevingg2000?feature=mhum

----------


## Beans

Here in Border country the wool poncho is called a *serape* and can be quite common. 

The "T" slit allows it to fit better and it will lay on the shoulders smoother, You can tie it/belt it around your waist or let it hang loose depending on the coolness of the weather. It also makes a lightweight sleeping blanket, an overhead shade cover ETC.

----------


## Rick

Instead of poking a hole in it the way the video shows you can use a pebble on both sides and tie it off as you would a tarp with no grommets. A better method would be to add velcro to the close points before you need to use the blanket as clothing. 

If you cut a slit and seam the edges so you can put it over your head then you can wear it under a military poncho as a liner or lay it inside a poncho and use the whole thing as a sleeping bag.

----------


## finallyME

You could also sew on ties to the point where you would put a pin or something.  Then you don't cut a hole, and it is still easy to attach.  I have seen people do that.

----------


## shooter_250

I use this Sour...matchcoat....how to pics...

http://wildeweavery.com/matchcoats.htm

Lee

----------


## Rick

That's the same principle as the video.

----------


## Kortoso

It's certainly possible to wear a blanket without putting a hole in it. In the early middle ages, this was standard outerwear and rainwear. It required only a pin or clasp at the corner of the blanket. Depending on how you fasten it and drape it, the cloak can hang off your shoulders like a cape or your can drape it over your head for rain protection. As a medieval reenactor, I have fought with sword and shield while wearing one of these.

F83ACRJFN49WI6G.MEDIUM.jpg

----------


## Kortoso

Another pic:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## FVR

Many years ago I found a green wool blanky at a garage sale for 3 bucks.  Bought it, washed it, folded it, layed a big sweatshirt over it and made dotted lines.  Made a wool blanket shirt that I finally slit down the front to make a jacket.  Best hunting / hiking jacket I have.  Just made some leggins for the next outing.  On the AT last year when I wore it, they started calling me Rambo because it was so primitive.....but warm.  Even made a little hood for it.

I did find a Whitney 3.5 pt at a sale and paid a whole 5 bucks for it.  Not going to cut that one up though.

----------

